# Cinebrass Short Notes Too Much Punch



## JumpStartMars (May 15, 2022)

Hello everyone quick question,

Is there a way to make the short notes in Cinebrass (1/2, 1/4, 1/8) less "punchy"? They are much louder than the legato notes for example and while I do want a short, sharp note...I want like...less air from the player if that makes sense. I know I can automate the dynamics knob but, for example, if I have legato note then 1/4 note then legato note it's hard to change the dynamics quickly and only for that one 1/4 note.

Thank you!


----------



## JumpStartMars (May 15, 2022)

JumpStartMars said:


> Hello everyone quick question,
> 
> Is there a way to make the short notes in Cinebrass (1/2, 1/4, 1/8) less "punchy"? They are much louder than the legato notes for example and while I do want a short, sharp note...I want like...less air from the player if that makes sense. I know I can automate the dynamics knob but, for example, if I have legato note then 1/4 note then legato note it's hard to change the dynamics quickly and only for that one 1/4 note.
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry I actually just figured it out lol. It was because, by default I guess, the mod wheel controls the velocity of the short notes but you can just turn that off with one click and then you can change the velocity directly not using the mod wheel.


----------

